# A work at home project



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I invented a part for painting and am trying to bring it to market. It is the slickest thing and works really great. It has no moving parts and makes painting from a paint can on a ladder safer and easier. No hooks or coat hangers needed.

I have it patented and the name Paint Jack is trademarked. 

Here is what I have found out. Mostly the people who have any power in large companies donât give a s%#t about anything except when is tee time and the next trip to where ever the girls are.

If I have a distribution company try to sell the part, they want such a deep discount I cant afford to sell it to them.

I am trying to get it made in the USA. It costs me about $1.50 to make it and put it in a plastic bubble pack. But the Jerks who run big companies donât want anyone to get ahead. I would like to sell it for $2.75 to Home Depot , Lowes, Ace hardware.

Most people who look at the part say they would pay $5.00 for it. 

They wonât buy from single product vendors they only buy from distributors. 

I am now looking at having the part made in China. It looks like I can buy 5 parts in a bubble wrap for my same $1.50. So in order to make money because of American Greed I am considering making it in China. 

I may not make it at all because I hate Made in China.

I have had a brain storm or maybe a brain Fa2t not sure which. and have decided to try to get people on the internet to help, specifically this forum. Can any one help me to sell this on the internet. Maybe we can start a company or something that Chuck would approve and offer the part on the internet. part of the profits could go to people on this forum who need help Could be decided by a group. 

If anyone wants to help I can send a few samples to you for evaluation and if you want we can sell them as a home business. Or something.

Please Email me at [email protected] and mention the Paint Jack I will send a few samples and a picture of how it works. 

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, surely there is a way...


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Is it made of plastic? If so, or parts of it, I know of a company that considers manufacturing for individuals. It is a family owned company and has their main line products already. I have no idea what kind of minimums they require, but no harm in talking to them.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Dave-

A few thoughts, no particular order:

1. Have you touted this invention at the big national hardware convention in Las Vegas? I would definately sell this idea there, either as a vendor with your own booth, or just walking the aisles showing your product to other vendors. I'd do this before I did anything else.

2. _The most helpful info I could give you is this:_ There is a book about doing business in China that our local library has. It was written by an American that has been doing business in China for years and years. Some very valid points he makes:

A. *The Chinese tend to look at legal contracts as a suggestion list.* In the US, if you sign a contract, you are legally bound, and will pay a price if you break that contract. In China, they tend to look at those contracts as ideas or suggestions, meaning that they really aren't worth the paper they are written on.

B. The Chinese are really, really, really, really bad about stealing ideas, products, patents, etc. They will not only steal your idea, but will sell it to Lowes behind your back. They will set up your product to manufacture it, and then use your injection mold to run hundreds of thousands of them to sell out the back door.

Do some research on China and patent protection. They have a long history of stealing other people's ideas, and then mass producing it within their own country. The Chinese, generally speaking, could care less about original ideas, or about patents.

And if they do violate your patent...how on earth can you fight them? 

My point is this: Do like the big companies, *and protect your product and patent from start to finish.* Find a shop here in the US that can produce your item, and control it from there.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

The problem isn&#8217;t making the part the problem is that instead of 100% mark up they want to mark it up 300% and leave me no margin for any profit. In other words if I make the part, I have to give it to them. The big companies dictate the price they will sell it for and the distribution companies tell you what they will buy it for. 

I am the one being squeezed by the big guys. The greed is so great if forces you off shore. Made in America is a joke perpetrated by a screwed up government. It is more like stolen by America. They leave you no room to make money.

This part is made of steel and I would be glad to send it to some of you at no cost just to get your feed back and help. It works really great. 

Let me know and I will send you a few and you make the call. The part has the potential of selling millions. 

I have Patents in the USA and a International patent.

I can make the part for any demand from 10,000 up to 3 or four million parts a year.

I have 2 million dollars liability insurance on the part.

It is packaged in a nice bubble pack and ships in lots of 100 per shipping box. However I would ship in smaller lots to anyone from here who would like to help. It has its own UPC Barcode on the package. 

It has a suggested retail of $ 5.95 and costs $2.65 cents each to buy. Shipping is by ups and is by weight and zip code. Large orders can be shipped by freight. Depending on freight it can bring up to $ 2.25 each for you. Anything over 2.65 you can keep. Test marketing shows that it can sell for $5.95 each.

My goal is to try to give back to the country and finish building my house. I am a US Navy veteran. I have a lot tied up in this part and it wont cost anyone who is willing to help. There is no kind of start up money, I can send a few samples and you can test market it for your self. I don&#8217;t want anyone here to take any risks. But it may turn out to be profitable for you. I am not saying you don&#8217;t have to work at selling it. However the part is so good that when you show it to someone it sells itself. 

My suggestion is to go to small independent hardware stores and see what they think. Also paint stores and ladder companies. And friends and neighbors. 

I would like to sell it on the internet but don&#8217;t have a clue as to how to start. 

Maybe we could sell it through Amazon .com and E bay. Any and all suggestions would be considered. 

Anybody know how to make a video? Maybe on U tube.

These are some of my ideas but it will take your part to help beat the big corporations. 

I will work with anyone here if they want to. The samples are shipped in a box with no packageing and a picture showing how to use it. 
If orders come in it will take about 4 to 6 weeks to get the parts made and shipped. to start. When we start production full time, when an order comes in it will be shipped within a few days. 

Thanks

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

Mods I am not trying to do spam I would like to have the folks here help and make a few dollars helping to sell my part as I don&#8217;t want to take it to China. I am a retired heavy equipment operator and would like to offer folks a chance to help me get a tool marketed and make a few dollars for themselves. I have no selling skills at all. 

I have only offered this deal on homesteading today and no other board. I wrote about the big companies on frugal squirrels but they deleted it because I used a word they didn&#8217;t like. 

I hope that you all help, I would be willing to give some of the profit back to the forum to help out folks here. I have seen some here that have gotten sick and the board helped big time. I would like to be able to help too. I am not trying to get anyone here to invest just help sell the tool. 

I don&#8217;t mean to do anything wrong if I have I appoligise. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, Dave, 

I just read your PM and came here to see the details like you suggested.

Along with taking care of the sheep flock, Paul has a small-engine repair shop and also makes hay feeders for sheep and goats. He is retired from a maintenance mechanic job and I have a full-time town job. We would be interested in your offer to test the Paint Jack. However I don't think we would be very good at promoting your product locally.

Do you still have my address or will you need it?

I wonder how you would get the handyman TV shows interested? Or shopping shows?

Clovis is right. If you have it made in China, kiss your brainchild goodbye.

Say hi to Bette and give Sarah and Buster hugs from me. I'm so glad we weren't able to find those stray beagles a new home and they could stay with you.

Peg


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

There is nothing easy about getting a business started, but you can do it with persistence and ingenuity. I'd suggest marketing it to some of the smaller hardware chains, maybe even selling to individual stores at first. Get some of them out there in use and people will start looking for them. You definitely need a website, and they are not hard to set up. There are plenty of books out there. Good luck, it sounds like it has potential.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Peg I will get one off to you today. 

Let me know what you think. I will try ask this old house, today and see if I can get anywhere. 

You get the last one I have. I am getting more made, will have a few hundred next week. 

Hi deaconjim

Thanks for your suggestion I can send a few to you and you can see if any local hardware stores like it. If I can get people to be asking for the part in stores they may place a order for some. 

Hi sunflower-n-ks

I can send you a few and you can ask them if they will be interested in helping 
Let me know.

This is what I am talking about, the people here are all over the country and you all can help me beat the big stores. 

After you see the part you can ask the big stores why they don&#8217;t carry the part. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave, we can show it to the local lumberyard we always deal with. Menard's is trying to kill them off but they are still in business. The owners are friends. They have a lot of home improvement type of stuff too.

Peg


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you tried the SBA (small business association)? They have mentors for that sort of thing.
http://www.sba.gov/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought an earlier version of this book and found it to be the best marketing book I ever bought. You might be able to get it at the library, but if not, it is pretty inexpensive. The book does a great job of walking you through the steps for positioning your product to sell. 

Jump Start Your Business Brain by Doug Hall


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks all and I didn&#8217;t mean to not mention Clovis. I agree with your reply 110% I am not going to china with this part.

I talked / complained to my patent attorney yesterday, telling him about the resistance I am meeting with these companies. He said he has heard it a lot lately from other inventers, He knows a guy who helps people like myself to bring inventions to market and avoid getting raped (His words) by these big company&#8217;s. I am waiting to hear from him. He has a very good success rate. And doesn&#8217;t charge a arm and a leg. 

So from crying here and sort of venting and stuff maybe something will come of it.

It is nice to have people who you can turn to for help and support.

Peg your part is in the mail today, I couldn&#8217;t get off my hill yesterday from all the rain, my driveway turns to grease. (Red Clay Mud). This may be a bad idea to send you this part, because when you see it Paul will have a lot of painting to do. Sorry Paul. LOL. 

Thanks all for your help and support. I think we can make a few bucks here too.

Best regards

Dave


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

If it where me I would make a video of the product being used and post it on you tube with contact info.

Then I would make up a little âpromotion kitâ with a DVD of the video, contact info and a sample part and send them off to every ACE hardware I could afford too. As far as I know they are still independently owned. I would think you could go to the ACE site and get address.

Go to your local ACE and start there. 

Porter paint stores might be another stop.

To make the most bang for your buck, you might find selling your idea to another company your best beat.

Good luck!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish you luck in making and selling it here in the States.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi peg I got your part off this morning and tried to send it to you in two days so you should have it Saturday. But maybe Monday.

Dave


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Dave, we'll be waiting in anticipation.

Peg and Paul (who doesn't know anything about his new toy yet)


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Dave, 
My husband is retired from the US Air Force. After he got out, he went to work for Robert Morris University, in Pittsburgh, as the director of the Massey Center for Business Innovation. Part of his job was running the Veterans Business Outreach Center and he also oversaw an inventors club that helped people in Pittsburgh market their inventions and ideas. He left that job in 2008when we had to move out to California to take care of my dying father, but he still has a few contacts there that might be able to help you.

I was telling him about your post and he said that if you want to e-mail him and tell him a little more about the product, he would love to talk to you and help you figure out a way to market it. I think he could give you a lot of great ideas and for him to be able to help another vet...well that would make his day.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Loriann
I sent you Email.

Dave


----------

